# Yellow Discharge



## kateandflo (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

I've had yellow/green discharge since I was about 4 months and I'm now 32weeks, sometimes its very watery and other times thick. I've had no itching or soreness and was treated with canestan which did nothing. The swab results came back negative for thrush and bacterial vaginosis but I'm not satisfied that this is normal. could it be strep B, my sister had similar symptoms and it turned out she had this despite having had 2 negative swabs early on. I don't know If I've been too laid back about this. My midwife seems very blazae about it. Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Strep B doesn't normally have many symptoms, but it would be worth asking your midwife if you can have a swab done, just to rule it out,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

